# Samba/SWAT [SOLVED]

## Alexi-5000

Nabend alle zusammen.

Ich habe mich gerade einige Stunden mit dem Samba Howto von der Gentoo Seite beschäftigt.

Hat jemand noch eine ausführlichere gesehen?

Bei dem Test "...Suchen Sie im Netzwerk nach dem Print-Server..." Äh welcher Knopf, welcher PrintServer?

Ich denke den setzt man in dem Howto erst auf? Wie kann der denn schon irgendwo sein?

Dann weiter unten wollte ich Samba starten und

```
/etc/init.d/samba start

 * samba -> start: smbd ...                                                                                                                               [ !! ]

 * samba -> start: nmbd ...                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Error: stopping services (see system logs)

 * samba -> stop: smbd ...                                                                                                                                [ !! ]

 * samba -> stop: nmbd ... 
```

Im Logfile

```
[2006/03/24 00:27:55, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:main(727)

  Netbios nameserver version 3.0.21b started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2006

[2006/03/24 00:27:55, 0] param/loadparm.c:map_parameter(2644)

  Unknown parameter encountered: "load printer"

[2006/03/24 00:27:55, 0] param/loadparm.c:lp_do_parameter(3389)

  Ignoring unknown parameter "load printer"

[2006/03/24 00:27:55, 0] param/loadparm.c:map_parameter(2644)

  Unknown parameter encountered: "interface"

[2006/03/24 00:27:55, 0] param/loadparm.c:lp_do_parameter(3389)

  Ignoring unknown parameter "interface"

[2006/03/24 00:27:55, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:terminate(58)

  Got SIGTERM: going down...
```

Also, auch wenn die Doku manchem Profi reichen mag, mir fehlt da noch was. Mit den Meldungen kann ich nichts

anfangen.

Alexi-5000

PS: Ich habe die Doku NICHT überflogen und auch nicht im Simulator gesessen. Hab schon dicke Augen vom vielen

Lesen...Last edited by Alexi-5000 on Sun Apr 02, 2006 9:12 am; edited 6 times in total

----------

## deejay

Moin,

ich habe gerade mal nach "Samba" und "Samba HowTo" gegooglet.

Da kommt ne ganze Reihe an HowTos, die du dir mal angucken kannst.

Vielleicht auch mal auf der Samba Homepage nachschauen, da gibt es

auch Konfigurationsanleitungen und dergleichen.

Gruß

Deejay

----------

## Alexi-5000

 *deejay wrote:*   

> Moin,
> 
> ich habe gerade mal nach "Samba" und "Samba HowTo" gegooglet.
> 
> Da kommt ne ganze Reihe an HowTos, die du dir mal angucken kannst.
> ...

 

Ok, danke schon mal

Alexi-5000

----------

## Alexi-5000

So, ich konnte es schon mal starten

Ein

```
addsuer samba
```

und ein

```
smbpasswd -a samba
```

hats gebracht (ohne Passwort!)

Alexi-5000

----------

## hurra

testparm sollte deine Sambaconfig auf tauglichkeit prüfen.

----------

## Alexi-5000

 *hurra wrote:*   

> testparm sollte deine Sambaconfig auf tauglichkeit prüfen.

 

Hm testparm gibt aus

```
testparm

Load smb config files from /etc/samba/smb.conf

Processing section "[print$]"

Processing section "[public]"

Processing section "[tmp]"

Loaded services file OK.

WARNING: passdb expand explicit = yes is deprecated

Server role: ROLE_STANDALONE

Press enter to see a dump of your service definitions...
```

Dem kann ich doch entnehmen, das es läuft oder?

Was mich wundert ist das

```
lpstat -a
```

ausgibt

```
lpstat: Unable to connect to server: Success
```

Da muss doch irgendwo noch was faul sein

Alexi-5000

----------

## dakjo

Für alle Samba Probleme: http://us4.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/

oder halt die deutsche übersetzung: http://gertranssmb3.berlios.de/output/

----------

## Alexi-5000

Ja, das ist in der Tat, umfangreich.

Ich danke Dir

Alexi-5000

----------

## Alexi-5000

Hm, ich kann SWAT nicht starten.

Wenn ich die Adresse

```
http://localhost:901/
```

eingebe, dann findet er nichts. Auch mit dem Namen des Computers funktioniert es nicht.

Anscheinend brauche ich das aber um weiter machen zu können.

Auch weiss ich nicht, ob sich nach dieser Anforderung

```
testparm /etc/samba/smb.conf
```

Noch ein Fehler in dieser Ausgabe befindet

```
Load smb config files from /etc/samba/smb.conf

Processing section "[print$]"

Processing section "[public]"

Processing section "[tmp]"

Loaded services file OK.

WARNING: passdb expand explicit = yes is deprecated

Server role: ROLE_STANDALONE

Press enter to see a dump of your service definitions
```

Die einschlägigen Howtos sind in dem Bereich sehr "schlank" ausgeführt  :Smile: 

Alexi-5000

----------

## Alexi-5000

Hm,

Swat wurde installiert. Aber anscheinend nur halb.

Z.b. den Pfad

```
/usr/share/samba/swat
```

gibt es nicht!

Alexi-5000

----------

## Alexi-5000

Sorry, ich möchte nicht bumpen, aber

was wird in der Gentoo Doku zu Samba damit gemeint:

"...bauen wir ein Modul,..."

dann

```
CONFIG_SMB_FS=m

CONFIG_SMB_UNIX=y
```

dann "...Bauen Sie anschließend das Modul und installieren Sie es"

Ääh sorry, aber da versteh ich nur Bahnhof.

Ist da gemeint make menuconfig oder so?

Alexi-5000

----------

## firefly

schau mal in :

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/share/doc/samba-<installierte versionsnummer>/swat

   :Smile: 

und laut der ausgabe nach dem installieren von samba muss swat per xiinetd gestartet werden:

```
 * swat must be enabled by xinetd:

 *     change the /etc/xinetd.d/swat configuration
```

----------

## Gekko

 *Alexi-5000 wrote:*   

> Sorry, ich möchte nicht bumpen, aber
> 
> was wird in der Gentoo Doku zu Samba damit gemeint:
> 
> "...bauen wir ein Modul,..."
> ...

 

Damit ist nicht make menuconfig gemeint, sondern der Kernel (den man mit make menuconfig Menügesteuert anpassen kann)

Falls Du genkernel verwenden haben solltest um den Kernel zu bauen, müsste das eigentlich eingebaut sein.

Im Prinzip läufts so ab, falls es nicht gebaut ist, dass du mit modprobe ein Modul während des Betriebes nachladen kannst. Aber wie gesagt -> für Anfänger genkernel, dann klappts auf alle Fälle.

Auf alle Fälle noch das hier lesen:

http://www.manpage.ch/faq/swat.php

Hier wird beschrieben, wie man Swat mit XInetd zum laufen bekommt.

Es gibt aber auch ein Webmin Plugin, falls dir das lieber als Swat sein sollte.

----------

## tuam

 *Alexi-5000 wrote:*   

> Hm, ich kann SWAT nicht starten.
> 
> Wenn ich die Adresse
> 
> ```
> ...

 

SWAT läuft über den xinetd - der ist manchmal etwas empfindlich, wenn Du allow_only in /etc/xinetd.d/swat verwendest...

FF,

 Daniel

----------

## Alexi-5000

Menno,

SWAT lässt sich nicht starten. Ich habe das empfohlene Howto durchgearbeitet und ein paar Anpassungen

vorgenommen. Aber nix geht. Die entsprechende Datei sieht so aus:

```
 default: on

# description: SWAT is the Samba Web Admin Tool. Use swat \

#              to configure your Samba server. To use SWAT, \

#              connect to port 901 with your favorite web browser.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo/src/patchsets/samba/configs/swat.xinetd,v 1.1 2005/08/09 12:56:26 seemant Exp $

service swat

{

        port            = 901

        socket_type     = stream

        wait            = no

        user            = root

        server          = /usr/sbin/swat

        log_on_failure += USERID

        disable         = no

}

# Der folgende Eintrag sollte hinter wait = no wieder eingefügt werden, wenn SWAT ausschließlich

# vor Ort gestartet werden soll!

#       only_from       = localhost
```

Beim Starten des Adresse

```
http://localhost:901/
```

kommt immer nur die Fehlermeldung

```
Firefox kann keine Verbindung zu dem Server unter localhost:901 aufbauen.
```

Da muss doch irgendwo noch drüber was falsch sein.

Alexi-5000

----------

## Alexi-5000

By the way, ich kann seit der Samba Installation auch nicht mehr drucken.

Meine Drucker sind zwar optisch da, aber wenn ich auf einen klicke kommt die Meldung

```
Not Found

Die gewünschte Ressource wurde auf diesem Server nicht gefunden.
```

Wenn er auf den Printserver zugreifen will, öffnet sich die Internetseite von idealo.de ?!?

Alexi-5000

----------

